# Shockwave Player auf Win2000



## purzelnator (2. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute, 

Ich habe mir letztens einen Laptop mit Windows 2000 gekauft.
Ich wollte mir dann den Adobe Shockwawe Player runterladen (habe ich dann auch gemacht).
Dann bin ich auf eine seite gegangen die mit diesem Shockwawe Player sozusagen betrieben war und er brauchte einen neueren Shockwawe Player.
Dann kam eine Fehlermeldung:

Die DLL-Biblithek
C:\WINNT\system32\Kernel32.dll  
(GetSystemWow64DirectoryA] konnte nicht 
geladen werden. Die angegebene Prozedur
wurde nicht gefunden.

Woher kommt das?
Und wie bekomme ich das weg bzw. kann ich den Shockwawe Player installieren

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen:
                           Purzelnator


----------



## akrite (2. Februar 2008)

...auf welcher Seite warst Du ? Könnte ja bei der Lösung des Problems helfen....


----------



## purzelnator (2. Februar 2008)

Ich habe es einmal auf einer Homepage versucht, wo er es von selber versucht hatte = Fehler
Und dan noch auf http://www.adobe.de


----------



## akrite (2. Februar 2008)

...ich wiederhole mich nur ungerne, *auf welcher Seite warst Du*, die Probleme bereitet hat ?


----------



## Dop11 (3. Februar 2008)

Hi,
Habe leider das gleiche Problem beim Versuch den Player runterzuladen.


Die DLL-Biblithek
C:\WINNT\system32\Kernel32.dll  
(GetSystemWow64DirectoryA] konnte nicht 
geladen werden. Die angegebene Prozedur
wurde nicht gefunden.


Ist das wohl ein Systemfehler?Wenn ja,wie kann ich ihn beheben?
Wer kann mir helfen?

Grüße Dop11


----------



## purzelnator (3. Februar 2008)

Es ist ein bischen peinlich welche seite 

ne.. http://www.habbo.de

..naja...Ware Computerfans lassen sich davon nicht unterkriegen


----------

